# Another Betta / Snail Relationship Question



## RussianRepercussion (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi, 

Some months ago, I made the very big mistake of buying my wife an aquarium for company when I am working away from home. Please, one must understand my wife is very concerned for all of her pets; big and small. 

The employees at the pet shop explained a betta fish is an excellent introductory fish. Further, they explained we should purchase a snail to clean the algae that will accumulate.

Yesterday, while discussing fish with girlfriends at coffee, a girlfriend of my wife informed her that the betta will eat the snail. She is already very much attached to the snail so we now have a panic. I Googled "do bettas eat snails" and this forum is the first to provide answers.

The snail is a fair sized snail: it is almost 2 inches. Is this a size of snail a betta will eat?

The betta and snail have been living together for 5 days. The betta has not attempted to eat the snail yet. Will this change or after 5 days are they friends? Can there be an immediate change?

The betta "does his own thing" but sometimes he will sleep (I think it is sleeping) beside the snail and look at him. It looks as though they are friendly. Is this a good sign?

The girlfriend of my wife explained that the betta will attempt to eat the snail on a fasting day. Fasting day is planned for this upcoming Sunday. Is this true or nonfactual?

I look forward to any information that can be provided.

Thank you.


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

I would watch you snail's antennae .
One of my bettas ripped off all of the antennae of one of my snails named polo. Luckily polo is ok Now, because I removed her and she is growing her stalks, eyes and everything else that is missing back. 

my other betta, hes fine with his snail. Doesn't do anything to it. 

Just keep an eye out for nipping an such. If the betta dies start nipping and biting off Antennae, then just take you snail out. 

I just wanted to ask you if you can post a picture of your snail? I may be able to tell you what type it is and if it is male or female. ( Some snails are both, but others are just one gender. )  Trust me, I know how the little guys grow on you. I would cry if I lost one of mine . I have to female apples.


----------



## Tress (Jun 6, 2014)

Many bettas can live peacefully with snails. So far it sounds like the betta is accepting of his tank mate, but as Charc said, just keep an eye for damage or aggressive behavior (ramming snails off the glass, etc). The snail sounds big enough to be seen as more of a "moving rock", but smaller snails with softer shells often make tasty meals for bettas. It really depends on the personality of the betta and size of the tank. Smaller tanks also might make the betta more territorial and aggressive toward any tank mates as he tries to defend his space.

Also, welcome to the forum


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

^+1
Also some snails have trapdoor protection against predators. My boy is fine with his snails, and he can be agressive when he wants to be. It's helpful if the snail is added to the tank before or with the betta as opposed to offer the betta has territory established.


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

If they're new to the tank, the reason why the betta is "friendly" towards the snail could be because he hasn't established his territory yet. My mum's boss had a betta and two platies and after a week, the betta killed the platies. He showed zero aggression throughout the week: ate and slept with the platies without any problems. And then, suddenly, a blood bath. 

I do believe that it was because the betta got more comfortable in his new home and decided that it was his territory now and didn't want any intruders. I'm not saying that is the case with every fish, but I'd be careful if I were you. Keep a close eye for missing antennae on the snail or any other injuries. 

Again, I'm not saying that every betta will do this, but my boy ate his snail on fasting day. Never putting another one in there with him.


----------



## RussianRepercussion (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi,

Thank you for the responses.

I shall decipher how to post a fotogragh however I am sure this is an apple snail. 

The tentacles are in - tact and the betta continues to give the snail adequate space. Betta fish will go into reverse when the snail climbs up the sides of the aquarium. 

I continue to be on the look out for behavioral changes in the fish. After one week, would the betta feel comfortable with his territory? Is there a time frame for it to become aggressive?

Additionally, if I need to remove the snail, do I have to provide the same kind of housing? Do I need to buy another set - up with a filter / heater? Can it live in another form? If this is not the forum for such questions, I understand. I hope to make future preparations in case of disaster.

Thank you. I hope you can understand me.


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

I would just keep your snail in a one gallon tank, and for a one gallon, I do 2 100% water changes a week. I do the same for a fish in a one gallon tank. 

Heres the deal with the heater. 

Heater: Snails are more active, almost always on the move. BUT He will only live for a few months with a heater. 

No Heater: It can live up to 10 years! but, its is a little bit less active. 

My snails are only a tiny bit less active, but if you feed them enough, they are more active.
I don't think that you need a filter for them.


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hopefully this is helpful, this is one of my females, Marco, do you see the dark brown part of her shell, where the spiral gets small?
Those are her Ovaries, Its kinda like breeding stripes on a betta, it means that the snail is ready to breed. lucky for me I have two females so no babies lol.

now a male will not have the dark brown.


----------



## 2muttz (Aug 16, 2013)

I have never had any betta - snail aggression problems. Even with a female who was hostile to every other living thing I tried - other fish, bottom feeder fish, shrimp, etc..., she just didn't care about snails one way or another.

It sounds like you have a large mystery or apple snail. They are big enough that I can't see a betta trying to eat them. I have heard of some bettas nipping at the antennae. This won't kill the snail, the antennae will actually grow back. And your snail has a trapdoor that it can shut if it feels threatened. But if it (betta harassment) would be a continuous behavior, it could stress the snail terribly until it sickens.

However, my experience at least is that many if not most bettas really just ignore snails. Just keep an eye on things, it will all probably be fine.

As far as a heater goes, I have nerites and mystery snails, all in heated tanks, ( 77-79 degrees) that are anywhere from a year to a year and a half old , and still going strong.!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

^+1
Your snail will be just fine


----------



## Optomist (Oct 22, 2014)

The only thing we have to fear is fear itself! ~F. D. Roosevelt


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Your snail should be fine as very, very few Betta today are aggressive enough to harm anything unless it's already sick or dying. There are exceptions, of course. And just because a Betta doesn't appreciate other fish doesn't mean it won't tolerate a slow-moving snail.

BTW, advise your wife to smile and tell her friend "Thank you" but not pay too much attention. That's what I did when my neighbor told me his son couldn't have a Betta in his community tank because "Betta always kill other fish." ;-)

And Welcome to the Forum!!


----------



## RussianRepercussion (Nov 27, 2014)

Hi, 

It has been some time since this forum subject began. Thank you all for your knowledgable replies. The replies were correct that we had nothing of which to worry. The snail and the betta fish were fish. 

However, the positives of the relationship have encountered a downfall.

I believe my apple snail is sick, dying or dead. It has not been active for two days. My wife is immune suppressed therefore I took upon the task of smelling for "dead snail smell". The snail does not smell. All of the snail seems to be tightly tucked into its shell. That is to say there is no visible body hanging out of the shell. Furthermore, there is no "snail body parts" in the aquarium.

I do not know what to do. It is a waiting game: waiting to see if the snail will move or if it has passed.

The betta fish is minding his own business however.

Thank you all.


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Snails will sometimes go dormant either due to water quality, getting ready to lay eggs, hunger, ect. I'd give mr/ms snail about 2 weeks before smelling daily


----------

